# Collectible/Classic Bikes of the future



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Which specific bikes of today do you think will be the collectible/classic bikes of the future? Try to narrow your answer down to a model and why you think it will stand the test of time.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I want to buy all three flavors and hang them on the wall (ok, maybe ride one).

http://www.colnago-america.com/collection.php?name=MASTER


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Merlin Cielo - Not the cheapo one their making today, but the one made a few years ago with the engraving.
There aren't too many around and the frame should stand the test of the time if the carbon doesn't explode.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Well,
I recently posted this pic in a new thread. I think this particular frame qualifies as a modern classic.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

none.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Any steel bike by one of the better American builders. Problem is, most are custom, and personally I wouldn't buy a custom made for someone else, unless it was just right. For a collector, it makes no difference.

For off the shelf bikes, I'd say Pegoretti, Tommasini, certain De Rosa's, original Mondonico's, amongst others. Not a Colnago fan, so I'm leaving those out.

I don't see a collectible factor in the modern CF bikes at all, unless there is provenance associated with the bike.

I'm a rider, and I like my De Rosa's for all day comfort, but in the end, to each his own.

If it makes you smile, it's a great bike.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I love the merlin cielo, but there is a reason they changed the design - there were lots of problems with the joint between the carbon seat stays and titanium... several of my friends had theirs fail. (not catastrophically, but enough to get replacement extralights).


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The bike you lust after today is the bike you'll lust after in the future.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

A Trek as modern classic?


Gave me my giggle for the day :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Tinea Pedis said:


> A Trek as modern classic?
> 
> 
> Gave me my giggle for the day :thumbsup: :lol:



That "Trek" is that same basic bike that was propelled to more TDFs than any other in history. So yes, a modern day classic.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, so you are actually serious? 


I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Lazyrider said:


> That "Trek" is that same basic bike that was propelled to more TDFs than any other in history. So yes, a modern day classic.


It was the Indian, not arrow.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I want to buy all three flavors and hang them on the wall (ok, maybe ride one).
> 
> http://www.colnago-america.com/collection.php?name=MASTER



I completely agree. These frames are gorgeous.

I do not believe a carbon frame will ever become collectible. Its like he difference between the original Coca-Cola soda fountain glasses and the reproduction plastic"glasses".


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Lynskey Helix - Yeah, I'm a Ti guy...


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I like most of Z's comments above a great deal.

Two items I'd consider. 

A Colnago Saronni frameset snagged me a like a night crawler to a stocked Rainbow trout. I bought the d... thing just to look at last summer. I couldn't stand, so I did it. Already have a Master Extra Light. Darn near got myself killed with that little purchase.

I want a Kirk Terraplane in the worst way. I have pretty much decided to sell a favorite sailboat to pull this one off. ....and then try to get in the long, long line to order one.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

In order to be truly "collectible" it would have to be a bike that was produced in relatively small quantities, and could withstand the test of time, and be kept/restorable to original or near original condition. 

Here's my list:

Richard Sachs
+1 for Kirk Terraplane

Rivendell products - they have huge fans, and they are stopping production of japanese made frames. If I were "investment collecting" I'd try to get a Japanese made Atlantis (THE riv. bike) before they're gone. 

Art bikes - Pegoretti for example - limited runs of paint schemes and high original sales prices naturally limit quantity, and make for a collectible frame.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

If they're not already, I do think the original Mapei Colnago's will be.

Not as limited, but people still do not tend to give them up often.


The Look Mondrian would also be a suggestion - although they tend to polarise opinions somewhat....


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Oh, so you are actually serious?
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to bother.


Tinea,
BTW, the same Trek is in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

My Vote


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

They are such massed produced today. If you can get a frame by one of the custom craftsmen Sachs for instance...it will withstand time and hold value but I dunno as far as "collectible". Maybe the actual race bikes ridden by the big names but here today, gone tomorrow. Unlike some race pedigree cars that have seen big wins and can go at auction for big $$, bikes seem disposable. Then the buyer may or may not fit them so it becomes wall art of sorts.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Lazyrider said:


> Tinea,
> BTW, the same Trek is in the Smithsonian.


Unless it makes into the Louvre I'll never see it as a classic.

And I won't be alone.


As mentioned above, it was "the Indian not the arrow" as to why this might ever be seen as a 'classic' bike.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

As Dave Kirk's 1st customer and who had his bike later 'converted' to the 2nd TerraPlane (Dave's personal bike was the 1st) I'll throw my hat into the Kirk as future collectible ring. Dave work is absolutely stellar, simple and beautiful all at once, all the prerequisites for being a modern classic. Nothing old-fashioned and nothing trendy, just very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I throw in my support for the Trek in US Postal livery. It may not be the connoisseur's choice, but it is absolutely iconic. It is the bike that Lance Armstrong rode to victory in his Tours de France. Plus, seeing how CF bikes tend to asplode after a few years, a good one will eventually be extremely rare!


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

Not a fan of Trek but it does have a place in the realm of modern classics. 

I would add the Cervelo Soloist to that list of most influential of the modern frames


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Unless it makes into the Louvre I'll never see it as a classic.
> 
> And I won't be alone.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day that Trek has historical significance and is in the [email protected]##@@ Smithsonian. You're opinion is fine to have, but to disregard Trek's part is silly.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> My Vote


U R still a genius I can see. Well, I have and still own some high end bikes and my Mongoose is still my favorite.in


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Mootsie said:


> It was the Indian, not arrow.


"It's not the arrow, but what is in the quiver." -P.L.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Lazyrider said:


> At the end of the day that Trek has historical significance and is in the [email protected]##@@ Smithsonian. You're opinion is fine to have, but to disregard Trek's part is silly.


I would expect it to make it into an Ameican museum - the national significance of it is massive.

That does not equate to classic. Nor does something being iconic. McDonalds is iconic, doesn't make it 'classic'.


And where did I disregard Trek here? I'd hate to be the 'silly' one putting words in others mouth.....


I really should have left this well alone earlier. 



I'm out.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I cannot really imagine any CF bike as a classic.
They are disposable in my eyes.
Any good quality steel or ti bike would get my vote.
Love my Moots compact and can imagine it still turning heads in many years time,


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Are Lazyrider and Lifelover the same person? Jus wundering?


----------



## ZachRelo (Jan 9, 2010)

I definitely believe the Colnago Super will withstand the times.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

What about the humble Giant TCR??? That sloping top tube design was quite revolutionary.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Problem is, most are custom, and personally I wouldn't buy a custom made for someone else, unless it was just right.


Can't this be said about any bike one would buy? Why would someone who knows what they are doing buy a bike that wasn't "just right"? Most customs are made with pretty standard geo.

As for modern classics-

C-40, 
Some high-end Treks, 
some pre-ABG Litespeeds, 
pre-Litespeed Merlins,
IF, 
Pinarello Prince, 
Merckx MXL and the Scandium one, 
Calfee, 
Moots, 
Look, but not sure which one maybe 381? or the one with the integrated seat tube, weren't they and Time early adopters of doing that in production?
Sachs
Vanilla.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Unless it makes into the Louvre I'll never see it as a classic.
> 
> And I won't be alone.
> 
> ...


The Louvre??? Seriously?
And as for the Indian not the arrow...Is Merckx's bike he set the hour record on a classic???

I will chime in here with I think the Trek will be a classic and I don't even like Trek also any bike that represents one of the tour type teams will be a classic
One of the things that makes a "classic" is the racing heritage on the bike which this Trek has in spades and Merlins small builders etc have none of. 
This may not be fair but it is in fact the way it is. Having said so I think the Merlins Moots etc also have a place in the classic world as do the small builders but I think that the more innovative carbon fiber bikes will have a greater amount of "classicness" (I know that's not a real word) so to speak due to their innovation.
Before we go flaming away let me point out that in the day the settel framed bikes that the top guys rode were at the very pinnacle of the engineering of the time as are the carbon bikes of today. The steel frames of today while unparalleled in craftsmanship aren't exactly cutting edge technology and so while they will always be a high quality valued piece of art they may not be as much of a classic as a high end raciong machine or a replica of said racing machine.
Sorry that was long winded


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Lazyrider said:


> At the end of the day that Trek has historical significance and is in the [email protected]##@@ Smithsonian. You're opinion is fine to have, but to disregard Trek's part is silly.




that exact trek has significance, sure... but all the others on the road do not


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Italianrider76 said:


> What about the humble Giant TCR??? That sloping top tube design was quite revolutionary.


For SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am hoping this one...


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Lazyrider said:


> U R still a genius I can see. Well, I have and still own some high end bikes and my Mongoose is still my favorite.in


Jus funin with you. I had forgotten you owned the Trek and when I saw your post with a pic in the thread tree, I was thinking "no he didn't".

You Trek is a classic and the Goose is a nice looking bike as well.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Don Duende said:


> Are Lazyrider and Lifelover the same person? Jus wundering?


I have been called a Lazy Rider (most often proceded by "Fat") by some of the frame building elite and I hope that Lazyrider is a lover of life, but we are not the same people.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

rward325 said:


> I am hoping this one...


SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Italianrider76 said:


> What about the humble Giant TCR??? That sloping top tube design was quite revolutionary.


I have one of those too. My 2010 Giant Advanced/Sram. Fantastic ride but I can't ever see it as a modern day classic like my Trek.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*go ask a kid*

find out what bike they are lusting after but can't afford
Why I have an 86 Merckx Professional
Why guys buy 80s Boutique MTBs
what becomes collectible is the object desire of the young and the poor when they become older and have more $$


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> what becomes collectible is the object desire of the young and the poor when they become older and have more $$



Yeah there's a lot of truth to that


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

I second the vote for the TCR. Totally made compact geometry legit.

Cannondale- 2.8 started the big tube aluminum revolution. First to make production aluminum bikes.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dan0930 said:


> I second the vote for the TCR. Totally made compact geometry legit.
> 
> Cannondale- 2.8 started the big tube aluminum revolution. First to make production aluminum bikes.


Having owned A Giant OCR and an early Cannondale I have to agree. I road them for many years happily.

My Giant OCR up until 2008


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Mapei said:


> but it is absolutely iconic. !



Yes 100%


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*3Rensho*

Already a cult bike! Here's my Katana bought factory direct with custom paint and chrome. I am the original owver since '87 (well, Konno-san technically owned it first).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

OperaLover said:


> Already a cult bike! Here's my Katana bought factory direct with custom paint and chrome. I am the original owver since '87 (well, Konno-san technically owned it first).



I couldn't agree more......:thumbsup: I own two and would love to have another.....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

OperaLover said:


> Already a cult bike! Here's my Katana bought factory direct with custom paint and chrome. I am the original owver since '87 (well, Konno-san technically owned it first).


So far this and the Linskey. Thats it. 


Carbon?  :frown2:


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Just sayin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBTcfRpnH1A


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Treks but I have to back up Lazyrider-The OCLV bikes of the "Lance Era" will become classics that many riders will later regret selling. I am more biased toward the earlier versions such as Lazyrider's red/white/blue model.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rward325 said:


> I am hoping this one...


damn. i love that bike.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Peter P. said:


> I'm not a fan of Treks but I have to back up Lazyrider-The OCLV bikes of the "Lance Era" will become classics that many riders will later regret selling. I am more biased toward the earlier versions such as Lazyrider's red/white/blue model.


Thanks,
I too am not a huge fan of Trek. I have owned more obscure bikes like Fondriest, Scapin, Isaac, as well as early Litespeeds, so I am not a "bandwagon" sort of guy. However, I see the significance of Lance's accomplishments who did so on the only American fabricated bike to ever win in France. There is a historical significance which is why it is in the Smithsonian. I almost sold my Trek to finance another purchase.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

I think that a lot of "Pro Tour" edition bikes will be sought after including the Trek USPS
7-11 Huffy-Serotta, Mapei Colnago, Banesto Pinnarello, Team Once or T-Mobile TCR ...


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

Instead of specific bikes as modern classics, I think some criteria are in order. No frame has to meet each criteria but I think these are important factors in classic status. I don't think future financial value is really a factor. It is either a classic or it is not. A USPS edition Trek may never have the value of a C-40 of the same year but in my book they are both classics.

In no particular order.
Does the bike have a solid racing heritage?
Does it represent something inovative?
Was it defined by an Icon like Lance Armstrong?
Was the bike outsourced? If it was that is okay if for example it was to add something the maker could not for example a Bianchi outsoursed to Litespeed or a Schwinn Paramount outsourced to Serotta.
Outsourcing to save money disqualifies the bike in my book.
Heritage of the builder should matter.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

rward325 said:


> I am hoping this one...



Maybe I'm the lone wolf here, but that is one butt ugly bike.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I want to buy all three flavors and hang them on the wall (ok, maybe ride one).
> 
> http://www.colnago-america.com/collection.php?name=MASTER


Dammit, you had to go post this. Looks like I'm my bank account is gonna' be a few grand lighter this month because of this. Going for the orange\blue.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sure did*



Dan0930 said:


> I second the vote for the TCR. Totally made compact geometry legit.
> 
> Cannondale- 2.8 started the big tube aluminum revolution. First to make production aluminum bikes.


made it legit so mfrs only had to make 4 or 5 sizes
saved them and the retailers a heap and the marketing BS to justify it was purchased wholesale by the public


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*My 2cents*

I agree with a number of comments that carbon bikes seem disposable and dont have the same cachet as a steel, titanium, or even aluminum bike; however, I would suggest people think about the Look KG196 as a mdoern classic. It was certainly ahead of its time - aero tubes, integrated headset (well, Look's version anyway), ergostem, and carbon fiber. Anyone else notice that modern bikes are doing the same thing? Shaped and aero carbon tubes, internal cables, etc?

TakmanJapan


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

As far as carbon - what about early versions of the Kestrel Airfoil bikes? Definitely revolutionary... collectible??


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> Maybe I'm the lone wolf here, but that is one butt ugly bike.


x2 It was awful back in the day and still is...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I want to buy all three flavors and hang them on the wall (ok, maybe ride one).
> 
> https://www.colnago-america.com/collection.php?name=MASTER


I'd agree...but I'm very biased.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Dave IV said:


> Maybe I'm the lone wolf here, but that is one butt ugly bike.


I love that frame, but that set up is really bad. The bartape, wheel decals, spacers, saddle, seat-bag, and white stem just don't work. I am sure it is fun to ride though.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

maybe I've always been ahead of the curve?


----------



## GTV (Jan 29, 2010)

*GT Vengeance*

How about the GT Vengeance?


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Lynskey Helix- Beautiful, shiny, state of the art Titanium frame, expensive, rare
Cinelli XCR -Beautiful, shiny, state of the art Steel frame, expensive, extremely rare
Pegorettis- Beautiful, works of art, state of the art Steel frame, expensive, rare
Richard Sachs-Understated beauty, state of the art Steel frame, expensive, rare
Any Trek Madone that was a TdF winner- somewhat expensive. common and can be had for a more reasonable price


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't give a specific answer. Yes, today's bikes are mass-produced, but those famous steel bikes were, for the most part too. Let's think about what made those older classics what they are: clean styling, lugs, chrome, hand-crafted works of art for the best of them. 
What do we have today that fits that bill? For me, I'd think it'd be unique bikes such as the LeMond Zuirch 853/CF frame, or the first lugged CF frames. 
You could also put some unique examples that aren't commonplace, yet very artful. The last generation (maybe current?) BMC frames for example. Some of the modern Cinelli frames come to mind too. 
I'd love to see a resurgence of styling that you found in the '80's, and maybe today's CF bikes would become collector items too. Who knows?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Could this be a classic already ??? its a KG86 carbon fibre kevlar tubes with aluminium lugs i think it is a classic


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The market has already spoken

The answer is Merckx/Litespeed AX


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Actually, the market HAS spoken, and it's De Rosa by a mile.

Have you seen the prices that steel De Rosa's have been fetching?

That being said, I have a gorgeous, original, Merckx Faema replica, full panto'ed, that I'd love to sell at the right price


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> Actually, the market HAS spoken, and it's De Rosa by a mile.
> 
> Have you seen the prices that steel De Rosa's have been fetching?
> 
> That being said, I have a gorgeous, original, Merckx Faema replica, full panto'ed, that I'd love to sell at the right price


So where would one find out prices for classic old bikes is there a website that has this type of info or an action site for old bikes ??? 

Twiggy73


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Lazyrider said:


> Tinea,
> BTW, the same Trek is in the Smithsonian.


I love USPS bikes just for the simple color/design of them. I pray that Trek will (negotiate a contract and) do a 20th anniversary of them or something. <3


----------



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

I only have two desires. A bianchi FG lite, because solid aluminum race bikes are hard to come by these days. And a BMC in the Astana colors. That is still my all time favorite frame. Back when Astana was awesome.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Any steel bike by one of the better American builders. Problem is, most are custom, and personally I wouldn't buy a custom made for someone else, unless it was just right. For a collector, it makes no difference.
> 
> For off the shelf bikes, I'd say Pegoretti, Tommasini, certain De Rosa's, original Mondonico's, amongst others. Not a Colnago fan, so I'm leaving those out.
> 
> ...


Think you'll find Pegoretti is custom if you need it. They're certainly built one at a time and not in batches. Good enough for Indurain, Delgado, Riis & Ullrich AND Pinarello!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a Kestrel 4000 that was decked out in Campy C-Record and tri-spoke carbon wheels. Near perfect condition, the nicest Kestrel 4000 I'd ever seen. A nasty divorce forced me to sell it a few years ago, and I didn't get squat for it. Like a thousand bucks. The Kestrel 4000 was the first molded carbon bike, and was light years ahead of it's time [introduced in '86]. If that bike didn't have any collectible value, then I doubt any carbon bike will. I think classic steel bikes are the only ones that will ever really have "collector" value. Handmade italian bikes with campy components would be my vote. Ya know, even Schwinn Paramount 50th annivesarry framsets only bring around $1000 or so on ebay, barely what they cost new. A sweet Tommasini with Super Record and lots of chrome could adorn my wall anytime. As with anything with collector value, condition is everything. Only bikes in perfect condition, or very close to it, will have strong collector value. But as in anything else, something is only worth as much as you can find somebody willing to pay for it.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Anything by Next or Magna!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

celeste55 said:


> I only have two desires. A bianchi FG lite, because solid aluminum race bikes are hard to come by these days. And a BMC in the Astana colors. That is still my all time favorite frame. Back when Astana was awesome.


Didn't they get 1st and 3rd at last years Tour...?

Or maybe I was watching the wrong race?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm going to predict that frames by Dave Wages will be collectable in the future. He spent ten years building thousands of custom frames at Serotta and Waterford before starting his own company, Ellis Cycles, in 2008. Last month, Dave won "Best in Show" at the North American Handmade Bicycle Show in Richmond, VA.

At the show, I found out that Dave had brazed my flawless Waterford 953 RS-22 frameset.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

rward325 said:


> I am hoping this one...


Loud in a beautiful way!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

I seriously cant see a Trek anything as a classic.


----------



## john11f (Mar 19, 2009)

Eriksen

of course I'm bias


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I don't have mine any more, but it was a nice bike. Never saw an other one in the Sacramento area.

http://www.johno.myiglou.com/yfoil.html


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

This thread is quite "ethnocentric"... In this perspective, a Serotta or IF does qualify... and probably outside US as well. But first: what does define "collectible"? Memorable? rare? craftmanship? Why is Barbie collectible? By whom?

I agree the Colnago C-40 is a modern classic: it litterally designed a trend, proved a concept and lasted the ultimate time test. Winning credential, history, proven class.

I cannot put any Trek frame other than perhaps the carbon tube / alu lugged ones. Same with the early carbon epic Specialized series. Otherwise they are way too commun. Something rare like the Lotto GT road frame, now that has a little something...

I guess (one of the many iterations of) the Trek frame is as collectible as any Mattel toy, though... 

An original Gary Klein Gradient aluminium frame... Mmm? more valuable to me, in this perspective, the CAAD 9, handmade in the USA which has had quite an international impact, I'd say more than all Trek bikes (lots of Cannondale in Italy!)

But how about a french Cyfac (not to mention a Look KG 381), an Italian C4 or steel Casati? an english Alex Moulton? 

Who's ever heard of Ryffranck ??? That's rare, that's a "modern" collectible. And production is finite. Rarity starts...


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Flame proof suit on...

There are a LOT of bikes that deserve to be collected but may not be. 

The TI/Carbon Lemond Tete-De Course. 

I think it was the best bike that Lemond ever made, beautiful, light & rides like a dream. And you don't see a lot of them around. I'm biased since I've owned one for a few years..


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Dan0930 said:


> I second the vote for the TCR. Totally made compact geometry legit.
> 
> Cannondale- 2.8 started the big tube aluminum revolution. First to make production aluminum bikes.


That would be Klein sir, not Cannondale. Cannondale made big tubed bikes *common*.
But not the first production aluminum bikes.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

since I own one (and a unique one at that), I'm HOPING that the Serotta-made Ti Paramounts will be collectible some day...


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Not mine but sure wished I had bought one back in the day.


----------

